# AM/FR Helmet



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Looking at doing alittle more pedaling in the coming winter months. 
Im currently rocking a Azonic Surround sound helmet. It is not cutting it anymore. Not even close. 
I am open to any kind of helmet. But keep this in mind. When I crash, it is NOT pretty. 

What can you guys recommend? The more protection the better(not full face)


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm rockin a protec,they've got an EPS foam and another type, all I know is one can handle more than one hard impact and the other one can't. (I gots the crappy one) and they come in lots of pretty colors to match your bike. that means you would be  and when you :madman: you wouldn't be :madmax: about the fact your in the hospital getting :nono: by your mother/spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Giro Xen


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Giro Xen is definitely the way to go it comes back behind the head more to give more protection. Also its alight weight and feels amazing!


----------



## xlr8rbmx (Feb 14, 2006)

Trail Helmet: Fox Flux. Love this helmet: fit, retention, ventilation, looks. 

Full Face: I ride a carbon fiber 661 and I like it a lot, it's very light and I can wear it all day without noticing it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Careful, Grant. The Giro full face helmets fit me fine, but the Giro half-shell helmets don't git me at all.

I'm a Bell man as far as half-shell helmets go.

But if you really want a half shell, I'm doing a 661 order tomorrow. I can snag you one of their dirt lids or something. Let me know what size you want.

P.S. Is that check in the mail yet, duder?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

AM: Giro Xen

FR: Troy Lee Designs D2

That is just for me though, it must fit you well or even if it is the fanciest helmet around it will just be terrible.

For most protection without going fullface..... Troy Lee Designs D2 Open-face, ohhhhhh yeeeeaaahhhhh!! Haha, I would get one of those for kicks if I had the coin, but I'll stick with what I've got for serious riding.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Careful, Grant. The Giro full face helmets fit me fine, but the Giro half-shell helmets don't git me at all.
> 
> I'm a Bell man as far as half-shell helmets go.
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm on DS.


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

I have Fox Flux for AM and Rampage for DH.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

2clueless said:


> Giro Xen is definitely the way to go it comes back behind the head more to give more protection.


This is a huge misconception about the Xen. I have one. I bought it for the very reason you are recommending it and was sorely disappointed. If you actually look at how much of your head it covers (use your finger and trace along your head), you will find it gives about as LITTLE coverage as just about any xc hemet out there. It does not come down farther in the back than anything else out there. It just _looks _that way because it come up HIGHER on the sides, and perhaps because of the low profile in the back.

That said, I do find it very comfortable, and it sure does _look _better than most helmets out there.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

I use my Troy Lee D2 for everything, great bit of kit and bloody light!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't even ride actual off road trails anymore without a full coverage helmet. I'll ride a bike path or such with my Giro Hex, but if it's a real bike "trail" of any consequence, I wear a Specialized Deviant or a Pryme AL. Those helmets are extremely vented and breathe excellently...the Deviant being slight cooler. It has paid for itself on at least two occasions during face plants in the rocks. For a full blown bike park application, my Giro Mad Max fits that bill, but otherwise I"m a full coverage guy. I wouldn't ride my dirt motor with an open fact helmet, and I won't generally ride my MTB without a full coverage either. I'm no Cedric Gracia, but I like to push things a bit for fun, and a busted face isn't something I look forward to. I think people should have the freedom to ride with either style of helmet, but the full coverage is my choice.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Fox flux or Giro Xen


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I noticed you mentioned you wanted one for Winter riding. 
How cold does it get where you ride?
I live in the North East and it can get really cold here. 
Usually for temps between 30 to 35 degrees I will wear a EPS foam ProTec skate-BMX style helmet. 
It's semi warm, affordable, and designed to take multiple impacts like sickspeed16 mentioned.
I just recently picked up a full face for temps below 30 degrees.
In the spring I usually try on every helmet they have at my LBS and pick the one that fits best.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TNC said:


> I I wouldn't ride my dirt motor with an open fact helmet, and I won't generally ride my MTB without a full coverage either. I'm no Cedric Gracia, but I like to push things a bit for fun, and a busted face isn't something I look forward to. I think people should have the freedom to ride with either style of helmet, but the full coverage is my choice.


 

Lip between 2 teeth.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Giro Xen = Marketing Miracle?*

I am really floored by how often the Xen is being recommended to someone looking for helmet with more coverage than average. Forget about what it _looks _like in your hand or on the shelf, or in pictures. Put it on your head, then take you finger and follow it around the edges and see how far it actually comes down the sides and back of your head. It's not very far. In fact, it is LESS than many other xc helmets out there. My Bell Image and some old Bell road helmet gave me _more _coverage. When you look at it, It _looks _like it comes down farther in the back, but that is an illusion created by the sides being higher (less coverage), and perhaps by the low profile in the back.

I'm not saying it is a bad helmet. In fact, it is my favorite XC lid I've owned because it is the most comfortable, and it actually looks good. But it is a mistake to think that this is in any way MORE coverage than just about anything else marketed as an XC lid, and it is one of the LAST helmets I would recommend if more full coverage is a main concern.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

kapusta said:


> I am really floored by how often the Xen is being recommended to someone looking for helmet with more coverage than average. Forget about what it _looks _like in your hand or on the shelf, or in pictures. Put it on your head, then take you finger and follow it around the edges and see how far it actually comes down the sides and back of your head. It's not very far. In fact, it is LESS than many other xc helmets out there. My Bell Image and some old Bell road helmet gave me _more _coverage. When you look at it, It _looks _like it comes down farther in the back, but that is an illusion created by the sides being higher (less coverage), and perhaps by the low profile in the back.
> 
> I'm not saying it is a bad helmet. In fact, it is my favorite XC lid I've owned because it is the most comfortable, and it actually looks good. But it is a mistake to think that this is in any way MORE coverage than just about anything else marketed as an XC lid, and it is one of the LAST helmets I would recommend if more full coverage is a main concern.


I had actually never heard that claim until now, and I got my Xen a couple or so years ago. Interesting to hear this though. I thought that was just said for the Giro Semi MX...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

TNC said:


> I don't even ride actual off road trails anymore without a full coverage helmet. I'll ride a bike path or such with my Giro Hex, but if it's a real bike "trail" of any consequence, I wear a Specialized Deviant or a Pryme AL. Those helmets are extremely vented and breathe excellently...the Deviant being slight cooler. It has paid for itself on at least two occasions during face plants in the rocks. For a full blown bike park application, my Giro Mad Max fits that bill, but otherwise I"m a full coverage guy. I wouldn't ride my dirt motor with an open fact helmet, and I won't generally ride my MTB without a full coverage either. I'm no Cedric Gracia, but I like to push things a bit for fun, and a busted face isn't something I look forward to. I think people should have the freedom to ride with either style of helmet, but the full coverage is my choice.


Thats what I need as of I have dentures uppers and lowers (but seldom wear my lowers - but you cant tell :thumbsup: ) and cant really lock my jaw to well and...well, I dont want to eat out of a straw. :nono:

FULLFACE for me!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Hack On Wheels said:


> I had actually never heard that claim until now, and I got my Xen a couple or so years ago. Interesting to hear this though. I thought that was just said for the Giro Semi MX...


Don't take my word for it. Grab your Xen and some other lids that fit well and do the finger test I described.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

*Stop stealin' my avatar!*



jeffgothro said:


> Thats what I need as of I have dentures uppers and lowers (but seldom wear my lowers - but you cant tell :thumbsup: ) and cant really lock my jaw to well and...well, I dont want to eat out of a straw. :nono:
> 
> FULLFACE for me!


J/k! praise Bob!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Spartacus Rex said:


> J/k! praise Bob!


King of slack!
    :thumbsup:


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

you can get a good idea of the coverage of the giro xen helment here the helmet is nice and light but im not sure if i would recommend it for AM/FR its more of a xc style helmet. The fox flux is a better buy than the Xen since its pretty much identical and cheaper

For DJ / Trails i rock the bell skate style helemt just seems like most helmet for the $


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I like my Hex. Same coverage as the Xen and Flux but about $30 + cheaper. Fits me well and seems light. The look isn't for everyone but I like it.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

On my 2nd Xen now. 

First one saved my arse when I botched a big gap, landed sideways and hit the back of my head on the ground super hard. Anyone that's caught their heal edge on a snowboard while riding boiler plate knows what I'm talking about. 

I still saw stars, but there was a big indentation on my helmet at the very bottom on the back. My old Bell xc lid did not have the covereage back there and that would've been my skull. Anyway, I retired the Xen after that tumble (it already had several big dents in it) and got a new one shortly after.

As for brand of helmet, I find helmets are like saddles and are very much about personal preference. I used to only wear Bell's because they fit my head better, but the Xen fits me like a glove.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

I use a xen for xc/all mountain and a specialized deviant carbon for fr/dh.

I like the xen but i wouldnt ride fr/dh with it on as it dosent cover the head enough.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Giro Semi-MX for me


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Kong Scarab


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

I was in the market for a Xen. Pretty comfy and a nice fit for my head but I noticed that it didn't provide ANY extra coverage than my current old skool xc helmet. Actually I'm more concerned about ventilation so I think I'm gonna look into the new Bell Volt or something else.. don't mind the road bike look but it does come with a visor.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Fox Transition, 300g of superb protection.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I have a xen for xc/trail
a giro remedy for dh/fr

occasionnaly i run a cheap skate lid.

that said..i looked around and the protec eps system seems to be the most interresting to me. The Cyphon looks like a nice trailbike/all mountain helmet but i dont know what the coverage is compared to a Xen(that dont seem to cover enough as some people say)


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

zephyr11 said:


> Fox Transition, 300g of superb protection.


Scarab - 255g

• EN 12492 and U.I.A.A. 106 for climbing on rock and ice
• EN 1078 for cycling, mountain bike, skate board
• EN 1385 for kayaking, canoeing, hydro-speed
• EN 1384 for horse riding


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Not wearing a full face means your grill has 0 protection. I have worn a Xen, E2 , Havoc etc. they all offer similar protection. If I plan on mild agressive riding I wear my trusty Giro Switchblade - it's not going to do a FF job but it has some grill protection. Heat vs.facial risk that is the difference.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't be afraid to look outside bike specific stuff. Sometimes I ride with my hockey helmet on. Reasonably comfortable, well ventilated, great protection, hell, you could put a tinted visor on it if you want. :lol:

http://www.hockeygiant.com/helmets---cages---shields-hockey-helmets.html


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

keen said:



> Not wearing a full face means your grill has 0 protection.


When I was younger and dumber, I would pop-in my boxing mouthpiece before trying a stunt on bike or rollerblades. Prevents tongue bites, busted lips and may save a few teeth.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

One guy I ride AM with wears a snowboard/ski helmet because it has much more back of head protection and breaths well.

For FR/DH full face is the only way to go.


----------



## marki3boy (Oct 12, 2008)

For AM and my daily commute, a Met Parachute, not a "proper" full face, but an open face helmet with a detachable chin guard. I take the chinguard off for the commute.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Actually I dont feel motormonkeyr6 really needs a helmet because he is like a ballerina when he bails.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

If you compare the Xen to 'real' XC helmets (like Giro Atmos) or super light XC lids it does have more protection IMHO. It's more like a matter of construction rather than coverage.
The Fox Flux looks pretty cool but I haven't tested one yet.
I keep hearing great things about the Casco Viper MX, which is like a Xen with detachable chin guard, but it looks much beafier than the Met Parachute.

I'm with TNC on the protection. I started wearing the Pryme AL on my AM rides and now I'm almost always wearing it on any ride where I expect my wheels to leave the ground (or technical rocky stuff). I have some pretty bad scratches on the chin guard: Im glad they are there and not on my face.

There's a mental barrier to adopt full face helmets in mtb: if I wear a FF I am automatically an hard core FR mountain biker. Well, I'm not, but I like my chin and teeth where they are.

Deviant, Casco MX and Pryme AL are all excellent choices.
I have a few reviews on Xen and Pryme (with comparison tables) in my blog if interested.

ZT


----------



## takai (May 25, 2007)

Protec A1, Fox Rampage and Fox Flux here.

Rock them all out for different things.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Bern.
Nuff said...


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Met Parachute here too.


----------



## KLittle123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I suggest you go bike up the latest MBA, it has an article on how to crash better if your crashes aren't pretty, ha.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Yeah, I saw that...*



KLittle123 said:


> I suggest you go bike up the latest MBA, it has an article on how to crash better if your crashes aren't pretty, ha.


There were one or two kernels of good advice in there, but frankly when I crash it comes as a total surprise a millisecond after I thought I had everything under control or was going to save it. I think protective equipment is the way to go. When I crash it's usually because of speed in sketchy conditions or too slow in a rock pile...places where some kind of fancy jujitsu roll-and-tumble do little good...or time is lacking to employ it. I actually enjoy a good bit of MBA most of the time, but I figure it was a slow material day at the office when they plugged that one in.


----------



## curious george (Dec 12, 2006)

Giro Atmos.

Lots of misinformed helmet claims being made here. If you want to make an informed decision about what kind of protection your helmet is designed to provide, especially vs. other helmets, do some research rather than believing what you read here.

Even better are the "XC" vs. "AM" helmet claims.

Marketing hype is a wonderful thing...

(off to put my AM socks on)


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

curious george said:


> Giro Atmos.
> 
> Lots of misinformed helmet claims being made here. If you want to make an informed decision about what kind of protection your helmet is designed to provide, especially vs. other helmets, do some research rather than believing what you read here.
> 
> ...


well gorge, give us some direction on what helmet fits AM riding.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the bell Variant......and I rock a giro remedy on rougher days. Also have a giro hex, but it has way less proctection than the variant.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

fox flux


----------



## shark36 (Oct 9, 2007)

Casco Viper:thumbsup:


----------



## linecookPDX (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.backcountry.com/store/GI...l?CMP_ID=SH_FRO001&CMP_SKU=GIR0105&mv_pc=r126


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> The more protection the better(not full face)


Curious why you don't want to go full face? Especially when you say "the more protection, the better".


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Actually I dont feel motormonkeyr6 really needs a helmet because he is like a ballerina when he bails.


I pull off the flying squirrel cleaner than anyone in the East Bay.

Honestly I ride with my Remedy most of the time. It just gets stupid hot during the summer, doing endurance races with a FF is NOT fun.


----------

